# 3-d TV's, what do you think about'em?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

New era of tv's, brings LED 3-D tv's being the latest. I'm not a big 3d fanatic, though i do like the 3d virtual rides at theme parks. 

I had chance to sit down at best buy other day, they have a nice instore setup for full experience, I was impressed with clarity of the 3d images, but not impressed enough to buy a 3d tv. For one, you'd have to rebuy movies in 3d, now im wondering if 3d movies will come out with two versions on same disc, a 3d option, and a regular 2d option, thatd be swell! 

TV broadcasting is just stepping into 3d, not that much to buy a 3d tv, but it has started, believe it was ESPN who has signed for broadcasting games in 3d, which i can imagine be really cool, can't wait for brett farve to get tackled in my living room LOL.

Anyone else have a take on these?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I personally don't really like going to 3-D movies. For the first 10-15 minutes, my brain can't take it all in and I borderline have a vision-based headache. It's interesting after that but it's still just too much for me. 
I don't really like watching sports on TV, and I'll be happier if movies that were in 3-D in theaters come out in the option for just normal televisions. We haven't even upgraded to a plasma or led TV yet... so the 3-D would probably be lost on our TV anyway. On the up side, if they really catch on, maybe the price on leds will go down and it will be easier to upgrade 
My take on it is just like when anything starts moving into a new generation - I just hold onto hopes that they won't phase out the old too quickly. Thank God they still sell DVDs, even though Blu-Ray is so big. We don't have a player and won't buy one until we have an led TV, and even then, we might just wait a while, anyway. It's not really that important to us.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

i think there kinda kool but isnt sky got a channel on 3d 
the only problem is they cost a hell of a lot and will have to replace all current dvds


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

UK's sky got one?? I do watch Sky once and awhile over the internet as shows tend to come out there before here. 

The New 3'd tv's are way different then theatres, their glasses are high quality and also what they call "active 3d" the freakin glasses need a power source! recharging while not in use. Whicked.

LED tv's are really indeed cool, they have them on display with plasma and lcd on each side of one here, and completely see the difference.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

its costs extra to watch it


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Some theaters in larger cities are charging $30 per person to see the real 3D movies that are natively shot for 3D/Imax like Avatar. On the other hand you have titles like Clash of the Titans and Alice in Wonderland which are 3D conversions (2D movies converted to 3D) and are getting plenty of negative criticism. You still have to wear either polarized or active shutter glasses if you buy a 3DTV for home use and that's the problem. As long as glasses are required 3D will remain a niche gimmick. However, I read a few weeks ago where Nintendo is now working on a 3D gaming console that DOES NOT require glasses so maybe there's hope.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I actually liked "virtual boy" Nintendo's monocolor, binocular, close to 3D game system. It did kind of give me a headache, but it didn't make me slightly dizzy / nauseous the way some of the really good video game graphics do. I feel nasty whenever I get too immersed in a game with a rapidly moving point-of-view in a detailed world. I guess I'm for whatever looks good without making me want to puke, but I can't see spending automobile scale money for a TV. A TV-tuner card for my computer is probably good enough. Most of what I "watch" on TV, I mostly listen to while doing other stuff.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I personally live 3D movies but the fact that you would have to have some sort of 3D glasses always around already annoys me.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I love 3D movies, you just get a little to hypnotized by them though and loose your sense of the outside world. TV's look good also although i've heard the 3D isn't as good quality as it is at the cinema, fingers crossed!!


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

hXcChic22 said:


> I personally don't really like going to 3-D movies. For the first 10-15 minutes, my brain can't take it all in and I borderline have a vision-based headache. It's interesting after that but it's still just too much for me.
> I don't really like watching sports on TV, and I'll be happier if movies that were in 3-D in theaters come out in the option for just normal televisions. We haven't even upgraded to a plasma or led TV yet... so the 3-D would probably be lost on our TV anyway. On the up side, if they really catch on, maybe the price on leds will go down and it will be easier to upgrade
> My take on it is just like when anything starts moving into a new generation - I just hold onto hopes that they won't phase out the old too quickly. Thank God they still sell DVDs, even though Blu-Ray is so big. We don't have a player and won't buy one until we have an led TV, and even then, we might just wait a while, anyway. It's not really that important to us.


That's exactly how I feel


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't watch 3D. It makes me nauseous.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

hXcChic22 said:


> I personally don't really like going to 3-D movies. For the first 10-15 minutes, my brain can't take it all in and I borderline have a vision-based headache. It's interesting after that but it's still just too much for me.
> I don't really like watching sports on TV, and I'll be happier if movies that were in 3-D in theaters come out in the option for just normal televisions. We haven't even upgraded to a plasma or led TV yet... so the 3-D would probably be lost on our TV anyway. On the up side, if they really catch on, maybe the price on leds will go down and it will be easier to upgrade
> My take on it is just like when anything starts moving into a new generation - I just hold onto hopes that they won't phase out the old too quickly. Thank God they still sell DVDs, even though Blu-Ray is so big. We don't have a player and won't buy one until we have an led TV, and even then, we might just wait a while, anyway. It's not really that important to us.


Blu-ray is for 1080 lines of vertical resolution and that doesn't mean just for LED. Any HDTV that supports 1080p will work just fine. That means LCD, LED, and Plasma rather than just LED by itself. I have three LCD HDTVs and Blu-ray looks fantastic on all of them.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Blu-ray is for 1080 lines of vertical resolution and that doesn't mean just for LED. Any HDTV that supports 1080p will work just fine. That means LCD, LED, and Plasma rather than just LED by itself. I have three LCD HDTVs and Blu-ray looks fantastic on all of them.


Yeah, I don't know why I kept saying LED, I was stuck on it. I meant LCD, that's the type of TV the husband wants to get.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ive noticed often LCD's aren't nearly as bright as plasma's...........


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Osiris said:


> ive noticed often LCD's aren't nearly as bright as plasma's...........


Each type of HDTV has its pros and cons.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

3DTV is great. I watch it all the time.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hugefishnut said:


> I agree with Divine on this one. 3-D tv is gonna be as big as the iPhone.


And it only took three generations for the iPhone to be perfected. For 3D the generations will span a longer time frame.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I do love my iPhone, but i do not like how Apple monoplizes the market for them, as in the app store, and limits its capabilities when its capable of so much more needing to be jailbroken.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

I still think the 3D channels that I watch everyday are pretty fantastic.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

Glock17 said:


> 3-D pronz....i'm dripping now!


Actually yes, Playboy is one of the 3D channels.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

just to say has any1 got sky hd 

iu thgink the hd is good but all the other channels seem cheap and blury


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

This Samsung Series 9 LCD is a gaming BEAST. 500,000:1 CR - 240HZ - 1.2 MS response...Just keeps going. It works great with my PS3 and Home Cinema. Cost me around 850.00

This whole 3D thing is pretty neat, but not my thing.


----------



## Divinity (Apr 12, 2010)

Cam said:


> This Samsung Series 9 LCD is a gaming BEAST. 500,000:1 CR - 240HZ - 1.2 MS response...Just keeps going. It works great with my PS3 and Home Cinema. Cost me around 850.00
> 
> This whole 3D thing is pretty neat, but not my thing.


Wait until you see it!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cam said:


> This Samsung Series 9 LCD is a gaming BEAST. 500,000:1 CR - 240HZ - 1.2 MS response...Just keeps going. It works great with my PS3 and Home Cinema. Cost me around 850.00
> 
> This whole 3D thing is pretty neat, but not my thing.




Very Nice! I seen them when they first came out, just awesome looking with the glass color border


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

yer bet they cost


a lot


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Osiris said:


> Very Nice! I seen them when they first came out, just awesome looking with the glass color border


Thanks! I am very much into modern video games and really know my crap about tech stuff. haha. If you need anything just ask, I will help.


----------

